# Emersed cups



## Johnbol (27 Dec 2013)

Hello All,

It's my first post on this Forum after months of viewing, reading and admiring your photos.

I am not much of an aquascaper - I have only 2 small tanks at home (maybe I will show them later): 20L & 8L. Just think how much "fun" it was to start my aquarium "adventure" with 12L tank (turned into paludarium lately, swapped with ADA's Mini M) - but I am really fond of them. At least for most of the time, when I don't fight with algae and such... A while after I got on with fresh water aquariums, I took on emersed plants also. I'd say it was more by accident than on purpose.

Because of lack of free space (that's why I have such small tanks) I decided to use French yoghurt ceramic cups sold in some local stores. Found out they fit perfectly with transparent plastic cups I use as covers. I started on with simple set-ups just to have use for aquarium planting leftovers. Then more complexed "semi nature" set-ups appeared.
As a base I use only ADA Amazonia Powder - found it perfect for this! Cups are approx 5 cm diameter. I light with Philips tornado bulb for about 12 hrs a day. Sprinkle once per week with RO water + Do!aqua's be-Bright, and ADA Green gain.
I'm posting just a few photos (slightly enhanced - my mobile cam suxs...) of the cups I have atm. Rest, and some of the previous set-ups you can view at: Johnbol's photosets on Flickr There you will also find more detailed descriptions (plant names).












Thank you in advance for your comments and remarks!

Regards,
Johnbol


----------



## parotet (27 Dec 2013)

Love your emersed cups mate. Do you spray them with water everyday? How much time are they covered?
Looking forward to swing your nano tanks!


----------



## darren636 (27 Dec 2013)

They look great.


----------



## Johnbol (27 Dec 2013)

Hi Guys,

Thank you for your kind words!



parotet said:


> Love your emersed cups mate. Do you spray them with water everyday? How much time are they covered? Looking forward to swing your nano tanks!


 
I spray usually them once per week, sometimes even rarer - Amazonia is good with keeping proper moisture/air values. Plus I keep them covered all the time.

Here is a miniature photo of my miniature 8L tank. As I mentioned my cam is crappy... The photo misses a lot of details of the actual perspective: many different plants (don't know how many now...), peaks between the roots that make everything look bigger and brighter, etc.





And here is my Mini M "dry" set-up - no plants. I was always fascinated by those kinds of set-ups, so I decided to do my own. It sure was damn hard to find good scaping material for this size of tank here... Not so long ago my Otos spawned, so now I have few little guys out there. Hope the ones that managed to survive first few days (about 10 of them), and now are bit under 1 cm, will live long enough to become adults.





Cheers!


----------

